# thinking about single speed



## nuovo_record (6 Oct 2009)

have a spare frame and was thinking about single speed.
around cambridge it's flat and the largest of hills i can manage on a 53x19.
i have a spare grans sport chainset with a 52 and 43 rings....
would something like a 52/20/19 or a 43/16 (around the 70")?
trying to use the bits i have as cash is (as ever) tight


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2009)

I use 46/18 which gives almost 70". I think this is a good gear ratio, not ridiculously high to pedal up hills or into a headwind but still high enough to get decent speed on the flat. I really like my SS and if you have a psare frame, I think you should give it a go.


----------



## nuovo_record (7 Oct 2009)

i might try a 43/16 which gives about the same, i'm not there for speed, i can use my other bike for that - just something different.
or i caould use the 52/19 combo? we'll see.
frame back from the painters this week, so project moves on a notch


----------



## waffle (11 Oct 2009)

ive used 48/18 which worked well singlespeed


----------

